# Having birthday party 2 weeks after birthday...too late?



## LaDY

Hi ladies 

I would just like your opinion...my son is having a birthday party with all his friends however it may be 2 weeks after his birthday, is this too late? What do you think? He will be turning 5 so he will be fully aware of his birthday... 

Thanks x


----------



## whistle

I did ours for our 2 year old 2 weeks late and no parents minded, but not sure how it would have been if he'd known about it himself.


----------



## Tanikins

this s something we may need to do in a few years, my lbs bday is 5th sept which is usually 1st day of school.

I cant see parents being able/willing to go to a bday party with 4 days notice 

although as he gets older and has a smaller stronger friend group this wont be such an issue


----------



## Duejan2012

My dd turned 4 febuary 23rd. We planned for her birthday but it turned into a disaster with everyone getting sick and not able to come. Well we finally celebrated her birthday on april 1st. She didnt mind at all. And was acually very happy we celebrated her birthday when we did because of where we were and what we did lol. I dont think 2 weeks will make a difference. Have you talked to him that he will get his party alittle late?


----------



## sandilion

I don't think it's a big deal at all! I think it's normal for parties to sometimes happen a couple weeks before or after, give or take. (more so with adults probably) You just do what ya can do really. 
I think yeah ideally the party being on the same week or preferably day of the b'day, but things happen - due to the circumstance you just do what you can. , And i would do my very best to explain this to LO. Im sure your LO would rather a late b'day party rather than no b'day party at all. :)

And IMO it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## tasha41

I don't think it's too late :) We had Elyse's birthday party 2 weeks early this year, as I am working at a store that opened just after her actual birthday and I knew it would be my last weekend off for a little while. We had a good time anyway and we still made her actual birthday special with family.

My birthday is on Halloween and both of my siblings are born very close to Christmas; my brother's 1 week before and my sister is on the 30th, so we all had our birthday parties early/late :)


----------



## tommyg

I don't think so as long as he understands the reason why.
As in the school forums as they might have diffrent ideas on what a 5 year old will accept iykwim.


----------



## RachA

I don't think it's a big deal at all. He's old enough to understand. My sisters 2 children both have birthdays at awkward times (12th sept and 10th Jan) so they have always done the parties after they have been back at school for 2 - 3 weeks in order to get the invites outs etc.


----------

